# WIP: Mission TV cabinet in birdseye maple



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

this should prove to be interesting!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

WIP? Wanted in Peoria????

GMC


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Work in progress!


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

WIP - woodworking is pleasurable. Nice job so far!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks good so far. Keep up with the progress pics.:yes:








 







.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm looking forward to following along!!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks. I am doing some prefinishing before glue up. I am sanding to 800 and using poly, blo, and naptha. I am very impressed with how deep the Naptha takes the poly oil (close to 1/8 inch).


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Now that is just damn pretty!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

more progress:


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

more progress


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

Man I love maple, that looks great!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Really coming together nicely.

Al


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

thank you guys!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I got to do it right!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good! I did an entire kitchen in birds-eye maple. It's a beautiful wood. Keep up the good work and the pics.

Red


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

more


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I love it! Keep the progress pics coming.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> I love it! Keep the progress pics coming.


you bet!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

inching my way home


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Inching your way to an awesome project!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice build and thanks for the pics!!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

working on the top


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

That is a good lookin' build!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Working on drawers and top


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

One of my favorite woods, great build.:thumbsup:


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you buddies. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Modfyd (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow what beautiful wood... is it expensive?


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I paid $12.39 bd ft for 5/4


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

trmming out thr drawer front. 1/4 inch walnut plugs will go in the motises


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Like this...


----------



## 1Joe (May 14, 2014)

It's a beauty. Did you put a hole in the back for all the damn cords???


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

wisardd1 said:


> I paid $12.39 bd ft for 5/4


Ouch. I don't like ponying up for all the Walnut for my stuff at $6.75/bdft.

I was lucky enough to get a very large piece of 8/4 Birdseye Maple that's 11" wide and 7ft long for $4/bdft on cragislist.

Looking real nice though. I don't have room for an entertainment center in my place. Or really any of the larger furniture that I want to build. Perils of living in a townhouse I guess.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I think black hardware is too much so I might go with this...


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I think that looks good. The dark brown that those handles normally come in probably would stick out too much. 

I might also look into nickel as well.


----------



## Modfyd (Jun 25, 2014)

+1 on Nickel ^^^


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Dang close! And damn near out of gas!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Done except for some fine tuning. Once it is placed in its home I will post some more pics.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece of furniture! I think your choice of brass hardware over black was a good one, brass really lets the wood shine. Well done sir!


----------

